# guppies



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i bought some guppies from pet shop today.... one of them seems to be pregnant.. shes like 4x the size of the other females. and i can basically see the fry. im not sure weather to put her in the hatchery now or wait... any sugestions.. im new at this and could do with some tips

thanks


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

In my opinion, you already have WAY too many fish in what is about a 20-gallon tank. I would suggest not keeping the guppies, and rather returning them to the store you bought them from. Putting a fish like guppies (very prolific) into an already-quite crowded tank is asking for water chemistry problems. 

In response to your question, you could put her in the hatchery if you can see her fry, but there really won't be enough room in your tank for your fish plus all of the fry once they start growing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you can see the fry, then it's definitely time to put her someplace safe. Trashion is right, though; you'll be up to your ears in guppies very soon, and you'll HAVE to get more tanks for them.


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

I use a breeder box with the v in the bottom. Unfortunately not all of the fry will drop down, and some even swim back throuh it and get eaten. I try to keep a close eye on them. I put the breeder box in my fry tank and so that it is easier to transfer the babies to a bigger tank. I have a tiny net that I use to get mama out of the breeder box. My baby tank is a little warmer so I have bags that I have rinsed out and I float mom in the bag in the baby tank before I put her in the breeder box to adjust her to the temperature change first. I have had moms that have eaten every last fry before I realized mom had given birth in her breeder box. They were young mothers though which meant they did not have a lot of fry.


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

whats the smallest tank u can use to breed guppies in


----------



## OldMan (Dec 30, 2008)

You could have a female drop in a cycled 5 gallon as long as you move her out right afterward.


----------

